# 2017 ASA Georgia State Championship



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 26, 2017)

2017 ASA Georgia State Championship
Hosted By
Sweetwater Archery Club
July 8th & 9th, 2017


The Shoot will open both days at 8:00am, the gates should be open at 7am each day. I'll be locking them at 8pm Saturday. 
Saturday the 8th the cut off for sign in will be at 4:00pm all score cards will need to be turned in by 7:00pm. 
Sunday the 9th the cut off for sign in will be 1:30pm and the score cards must be turned in by 4:30pm.
You can shoot it all in one day or two days. It's up to you.
We will have 4 15 target ranges. Two ranges will be for 40yd to 50yd classes, And two will be for 15yd to 30yd classes. 
I'll be busting up groups the best I can, You maybe shooting with other classes other then yours, and people you may not know. 
The entry fee is $35 for all classes but Middle school and below and they are $15. (So for the late change ASA holds $5 back for all classes at the State Championship Shoots.)
We had 911 shooters Qualify to shoot the Georgia State this year.

Smoking D's will be doing the Concession stand at this shoot. They will have Hamburgers and Hotdogs, pulled pork sandwich's and chips and drinks for lunch. And Biscuits for breakfast and other breakfast stuff.

Sweetwater Archery Club
7201 Cedar Mountain Road 
Douglasville, Ga. 30134

I may regret this later but must have my number anyway, Call me with any questions and I'll try to answer them the best I can. 678-677-6782 
You can also look Sweetwater up on Facebook and get the same details on there.
We at Sweetwater look forward to seeing everyone at the shoot, and hope and pray you all have safe travels to and from the State championship.


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jun 30, 2017)

Ok down below is a list of 114 people that have shoot a qualifier this year but there is something wrong with your ASA membership. Please call ASA next week and get it cleared up before next weekend. If you know someone on it please call them and have them contact ASA. If you don't get it cleared up by next weekend you will have to pay at the shoot for your score to count. 

Status	ASA #	First Name	Last Name	Class

Inactive	0	Brian	Alexander	Known 40
Expired	3645	Rick	Alexander	Super Senior Known
Inactive	0	Carter	Ashley	Middle School Pins Male
Inactive	0	James	Ashley	Known 45
Inactive	0	Kevin	Ashley	Traditional
Inactive	49959	Allen	Aspinwall	Hunter
Inactive	49958	Rachel	Aspinwall	Womens Hunter
Expired	15273	Chris	Bailey	Known 40
Expired	26782	Cody	Bailey	High School Open Male
Expired	47513	Ben	Bell	Known 40
Expired	47513	Ben	Bell	Bow Novice
Expired	28560	Hank	Boatwright	Semi-Pro
Expired	42971	John	Bondy	Open C
Inactive	0	Kevin	Borrato	Known 50
Inactive	0	Kevin	Borrato	Known 40
Expired	4290	Gary	Bozeman	Senior Known
Expired	9017	Woody	Bozeman	Senior Known
Inactive	0	Toby	Bradley	Senior Womens Known
Expired	42819	Brad	Brannon	Known 50
Expired	24488	Ronald	Brooks	Hunter Elite
Expired	46401	Scott	Carnes	Senior Known
Inactive	0	Blaze	Clinton	Elementary Open Male
Inactive	0	Lee	Clinton	Known 50
Expired	3214	Danny	Cox	Known 45
Expired	22374	James	Daniel	Super Seniors
Inactive	0	JJ	Daniel	Known 40
Inactive	0	Charles	Deckerhoff	Traditional
Inactive	0	James	Dennison	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Joey Durham	Middle School Pins Male
Inactive	0	Mid	Durham	Hunter
Inactive	0	Justin	Evans	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Ray	Faulkner	Known 40
Expired	27961	Jim	Ford	Open C
Inactive	0	Jackson	Frazier	Open C
Inactive	0	Josh	Freeman	Known 40
Inactive	0	Josh	Freeman	Known 45
Inactive	0	Doodle	Gardner	Known 50
Expired	9283	Brian	Gentry	Senior Known
Expired	39012	Bill	Gosnell	Known 40
Expired	47471	Darrell	Grady	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Kevin	Grant	Senior Known
Inactive	0	Shawn	Greager	Known 40
Expired	42490	Daniel	Green	Known 45
Expired	29547	Roger	Gunn	Senior Known
Expired	12868	Christopher	Hamrick	Bow Novice
Expired	12868	Christopher	Hamrick	Hunter
Inactive	50773	Josh	Hamrick	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Chris Hamrick Jr Middle School Open Male
Expired	45411	Chris	Hann	Known 40
Inactive	0	Thomas	Hanvey	Hunter
Expired	45502	James	Harden	Senior Known
Expired	37612	B.	Hensley	Known 40
Expired	13091	Mark	Herndon	Open B
Expired	30897	Jeff	Hunt	Traditional
Expired	34261	Tanner	Hunt	Traditional
Expired	929	Alan	Hysinger	Senior Known
Expired	928	Belinda Hysinger	Senior Womens Known
Expired	22502	Jennifer	Irvin	Womens K-40
Expired	3333	Charles	Jones	Super Seniors
Expired	44018	Heath	Jones	Hunter
Expired	44018	Heath	Jones	Open C
Expired	44018	Heath	Jones	Known 40
Inactive	0	Seth	Jordan	Known 40
Expired	43403	Steve	Jordan	Traditional
Expired	45356	Paul	Knetter	Hunter
Inactive	0	Alex	Lawson	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Travis	Lawson	Hunter Elite
Inactive	0	Chris	Liberto	Known 40
Inactive	49335	Clayton	Lovvorn	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Ray	Lundy	Bow Novice
Expired	41168	Richard	Mabry	Known 45
Inactive	0	Jeffrey	Marcum	Known 45
Inactive	0	Matthew Maynard	Bow Novice
Expired	36745	Samuel Mc Elhaney	Super Senior Known
Expired	37236	Marvin	Mc Pherson	Senior Hunter
Expired	46511	Taylor	McMurtrey	Open A
Inactive	0	Maggie Medders	Womens Hunter
Inactive	0	Emily	Medley	Womens Hunter
Inactive	49690	Michael Medley II	Known 45
Expired	37770	Keith	Morris	Known 40
Inactive	0	Richard Nufer	Open C
Inactive	0	Chasity	Null	Womens Hunter
Inactive	0	Nick	Owenby	Known 40
Expired	42628	Dwight	Page	Bow Novice
Expired	45341	Kathie	Page	Womens Hunter
Expired	47512	Brian	Painter	Known 40
Expired	47869	Donald	Patty Jr	Senior Known
Expired	16037	Phillip	Peebles	Known 45
Inactive	0	Joe	Picklesimer	Hunter Elite
Inactive	0	Emily	Pinkard High School Pins Female
Inactive	0	Larista	 Pinkard High School Pins Female
Expired	47372	Kendrick Powell	Known 40
Inactive	0	Jonathan Pritchett	Bow Novice
Expired	20154	Mark	Proctor	Senior Hunter
Expired	45348	James	Pruitt	Known 40
Expired	45930	James	Reeves	Super Senior Known
Expired	7729	Scotty	Rhoades	Known 50
Inactive	0	Tevin	Richardson	Known 40
Inactive	0	Zack	Roark	Known 45
Expired	6083	James	Rowland	Super Seniors
Inactive	0	Scotty	Sands	Hunter
Expired	47828	Darron	Shatley	Known 40
Expired	32350	Kendell Shields	Known 40
Inactive	0	Hank	Stanton Bow Novice
Expired	294	Tony	Stiles	Senior Hunter
Inactive	0	Mickey	Swartford	Known 40
Inactive	0	Fred	Taylor	Bow Novice
Expired	43012	Wade	Thomas	Hunter
Expired	44049	Jay	Townsell	Senior Hunter
Inactive	49519	Andrew VanZandt	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Lorna	Watts	Womens Hunter
Inactive	0	Jordan	Welch	Womens K-40
Expired	46355	Ryan	West	Bow Novice
Inactive	0	Jordan	Wiley	Known 45
Inactive	0	Megan	William Womens Hunter


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 3, 2017)

As of Monday 07-03-2017 You will need Mud boots. If it rains any more this week, which it is!!! The ranges will not dry out before Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## passthru24 (Jul 6, 2017)

Gonna be a Good One,,,Ya'll come on Out !!!


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 8, 2017)

Your right, it was a good one. Albert kept me moving my sight all afternoon. Kinda tricky too. I just shot it all so I didn't have to make two trips. 
Don't think I have a state champ score but respectable I guess. I enjoyed it. Dang shame it only happens once a year.


----------



## jdw2920 (Jul 8, 2017)

Yea it was good, but got hot quick back side was little slow though; one group seemed to hold it up but we got through it


----------



## jrbowhuntr (Jul 10, 2017)

jdw2920 said:


> Yea it was good, but got hot quick back side was little slow though; one group seemed to hold it up but we got through it



There is all ways one in every group


----------



## jdw2920 (Jul 11, 2017)

It was the whole group when they noticed they were holding everyone up rather than letting anyone through they just went slower.


----------



## BowanaLee (Jul 11, 2017)

jdw2920 said:


> It was the whole group when they noticed they were holding everyone up rather than letting anyone through they just went slower.



The state rules are more relaxed. Your allowed to pass slower groups.


----------

